# 2 Girls eed Homes - URGENT



## Duffy (Aug 2, 2008)

Someone who lives in Lapeer...I can't drive and can't afford gas to go anywhere.

Ok, this is way unfair. So...I move in with my mom to watch my little sisters (she goes to college)...I had to give up my dog to a pet rescue and my cat too. It was very hard and I hurt for a long time. Now, the apartments said we could have small pets....so I got myself two lovely girl rats. 

Well, now they changed the rules. In order to have my ratties, I must pay $400 pet deposit + $50 each month added to the rent. I moved in with my mother because I can only scrounge up the odd job that pays for my food and my rat's things. Now I find I have to give up my babies again. They're...sort of yellowish. Ok, they are white with yellow tints and pink-ish eyes. If I don't give them up by the end of this month, my mom gets kicked out.

Whoever takes them, they will need a new water bottle, the bigger one, Shysta, will chew the water bottle through the bars of the cage and make a hole. -_- I think they need a metal one. XD

They have a little parrot ladder and I give them cats toys and stuff to play with. The bigger one is Shysta and the smaller one is Riley. I saw something on holistarats...it seems someone else had the same problem, Riley had some fractures in her neck that healed up wrong, so it stays tilted. They're very healthy...and very stinky. Shysta hates bath time, she's a big baby and will squeak. Both love playing in your long hair. Um...I feed them on rat blocks and cat food....they have aspen shavings for bedding. They don't really play, they'll sit there and groom you though.

It seems, for me that life is terribly unfair. I have to keep giving up the things I love because the job market is crap and I'm not experienced in much of anything. I mean, seriously...$200 per pet? I hate to think of how many hamsters will become snakefood because of this new stupid rule. I'd be feeling much better if it was someone who i knew would keep them as pets and maybe...emailed me how they're doing? I'm not allowed to see my cat or dog to see how they are. I guess it's not manditory, but I'd appreciate it.

Click on the image to see the bigger one. :3 My pretty babies.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to reply to these boards, but ;
Are you sure it's "fractures in her neck that healed up wrong" that is making her neck tilt ? The most common causes of a head tilt is the result of a stroke, pituitary tumour or inner ear infection. I've never heard of wrongly healed fractures resulting in such a thing :|

Anyway, good luck finding them homes ! It is terribly unfair that you're being forced to do this, I hope you find them nice, stable, caring homes that will keep you updated. If only I was in your area I'd take them in for you =(

They're beautiful girls, from what I can tell they're champagne selves =) ?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah..I had to save a lot up to pay my vet, He was very nice and didn't make me pay for the x-rays right away. Rats vet fee's are pretty expensive and only one vet here does rats. The rest are too scared...they'll do hamsters, but not rats. They have no tumors or ear infections.

Thank you.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol, I know about the vet bills issue, Â£200 to get my girl's hernia removed, Â£30 a month for her steroid shots for a respiratory infection, then there's the checkups... And considering I'm on Â£4.16 an hour I know about the issue of saving up aswell
Just out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking, how is it that she fractured her neck


----------



## Duffy (Aug 2, 2008)

Before I got her...I had her home a few days and noticed she had a tilt, so we rushed to the vet. He did a lot of things on her to figure out what it was. He said someone either stepped on her or threw her. Either one explains why she's so scared all the time.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Where is Lapeer?? :S lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Michigan, USA, I believe.

I do hope the ratties found a home?


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Aye so do I  I'd have rehomed them, think the Uk would be a bit far for them to travel though lol....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

For anyone curious, it sounds like the vet was misinformed. Rats often get head tilt from inner ear infections (esp. when younger, the other 2, stroke and PT are usually older rats). If untreated or not treated soon enough, the tilt can remain. I have a tilty myself.

Fractured necks are not common at all, and are usually fatal.


----------

